# Arm-R-Seal over Danish Oil



## BigMig (Mar 31, 2011)

I made a coffee table top from Lacewood (leopardwood) and it came out nice. However, I finished it with WATCO Danish oil. It looks ok - the grain is great, but over time it seems just slightly dull and I last waxed it about 2 months ago. Should I plan to continue to wax it, or might it be a good "plan B" to get rid of the wax and apply another finish like Arm-R-Seal? OR something else?

Might be a completely hare-brained idea, so don't hesitate to say so if you think so.

Thanks


----------



## RobS888 (May 7, 2013)

Arm-R-Seal over Danish oil works out great. I use the satin. I don't know about getting the wax off.

Oh, use at least 3 coats. I use foam brushes and try for six or more coats on top surfaces. 1 or 2 for the rest of the surfaces.


----------



## BigMig (Mar 31, 2011)

Thanks rob; I'm encouraged that it might work out


----------



## Racer2007 (Jan 13, 2011)

The Wax could be an issue with getting the Arm-R-Seal to stick. I would try cleaning a section and then putting the Arm-R-Seal on that to see how well it holds. Not sure of the best way to get the wax off but I think I would try Acetone or Denatured Alcohol and then test a small area.
Good luck and let us know how it works out.


----------



## Danpaddles (Jan 26, 2012)

I think mineral spirits will cut that wax, Richard is right, it needs to come off. Don't go cheap on the solvent (whichever you use) use plenty, and plenty of clean rags to wipe it off.


----------



## Danpaddles (Jan 26, 2012)

whoops-


----------



## OSU55 (Dec 14, 2012)

mineral spirits or naptha will take the wax off. Use plenty of clean rags/paper shop towels. You probably want to scratch the surface with steel wool/scotchbrite before the arm r seal.


----------

